# Those little pictures...?



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I were wondering what those awesome little pictures of planes that some of you guys and gals have under your signatures are? 
And how do you get them? I really want some for my name... Do I win them, or do I just simply save them and put them under my signature?


----------



## rochie (Dec 29, 2011)

if you mean the small aircrft icons they are for taking part in one of the group model builds, look in the modelling section for the group build


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 29, 2011)

Better still, get a model and jump right into the current Group build, still 2 months to go. Sooner your in....the sooner you get an "awesome little (plane) picture"


----------



## Deskpilot (Dec 29, 2011)

Since the subject has been raised, I'm going to stick my neck out. As a newbie to the site, I personally find them annoying. Seems like a pissing contest to me, who's got the biggest d**k.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 29, 2011)

Deskpilot: In that case, I'm sorely lacking.


----------



## marshall (Dec 29, 2011)

Deskpilot said:


> Since the subject has been raised, I'm going to stick my neck out. As a newbie to the site, I personally find them annoying. Seems like a pissing contest to me, who's got the biggest d**k.



I don't have anything againts signatures and these 'group builds planes' but I have signatures switched off, makes reading the forum much easier. You can do this in your profile settings.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 29, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Deskpilot: In that case, I'm sorely lacking.



LMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 29, 2011)

Deskpilot said:


> Since the subject has been raised, I'm going to stick my neck out. As a newbie to the site, I personally find them annoying. Seems like a pissing contest to me, who's got the biggest d**k.



DP, it's just denoting participation in group build. It's not a status symbol.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 29, 2011)

And I will add: - 
Many people here are flyers, or have been, and many try to reproduce models, either for their families (some of whom are veterans, many of whom have passed away), or perhaps as mementoes, or just because they enjoy re-creating a certain part of history in miniature.
Some are new to the 'aviation scene', some are 'old lags', some are experienced modellers, and some are brand-new to modelling.
The Group Builds have realised a h*ll of a lot of research, sharing knowledge, sometimes unknown facts, and bringing to attention some fascinating facts.
The 'P*ss*ng Contest' you mention has absolutely nothing to do with ego, or any other 'look at me aren't I good' scenario. 
Rather, these little icons are a way of recognising the efforts of those who take part, either in the sharing of knowledge and experience, producing a 'monument' to an individual, or, in simple terms, just trying their best to take part and hopefully improve their skills.
The combined experience and knowledge of the members of this forum ensure that all those who require and ask for help, given that it is not for personal or financial gain, will get that help - freely and with no 'strings attached'.
If you have a problem with such people gaining a tiny little picture under their posts, may I suggest that you sit back, reflect and scan this forum more closely - then perhaps you can criticise.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 29, 2011)

Oskar the Pilot said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I were wondering what those awesome little pictures of planes that some of you guys and gals have under your signatures are?
> And how do you get them? I really want some for my name... Do I win them, or do I just simply save them and put them under my signature?


you can have all mine


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 29, 2011)

Airframes said:


> And I will add: -
> Many people here are flyers, or have been, and many try to reproduce models, either for their families (some of whom are veterans, many of whom have passed away), or perhaps as mementoes, or just because they enjoy re-creating a certain part of history in miniature.
> Some are new to the 'aviation scene', some are 'old lags', some are experienced modellers, and some are brand-new to modelling.
> The Group Builds have realised a h*ll of a lot of research, sharing knowledge, sometimes unknown facts, and bringing to attention some fascinating facts.
> ...




Very nicely put Airframes.


----------



## herman1rg (Dec 29, 2011)

I personally am not a modeller, however I am often awestruck by the quality of detailed work that goes into the models shown.

Those who post their pictures and/or enter Group builds have my greatest respect.

I do however have a huge interest in the aircraft of WW2


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 29, 2011)

Terry was much more tactful then I would have been.


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 30, 2011)

herman1rg said:


> I personally am not a modeller, however I am often awestruck by the quality of detailed work that goes into the models shown.
> 
> Those who post their pictures and/or enter Group builds have my greatest respect.
> 
> I do however have a huge interest in the aircraft of WW2



Well, in that case, your the same as me.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2011)

Well said Terry, have to say I'm rather disappointed in deskpilots remark....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 30, 2011)

Have to agree with Terry and I'm kind of attached to my little pictures and want more.


----------



## rochie (Dec 30, 2011)

Deskpilot said:


> Since the subject has been raised, I'm going to stick my neck out. As a newbie to the site, I personally find them annoying. Seems like a pissing contest to me, who's got the biggest d**k.



you could always just p*** off some where else and then they wont annoy you so much would they ?

if you took the time and did a bit of reading in the relevent threads then you'd see the amount of help everyone who asks for then recieves and eveyone is encouraged along the way rather more than just a p*****g contest i believe.

just my two pennies worth and i apologise for not being as tactful as Terry


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool! Is there one of a Spitfire XIV? -smugface-


----------



## rochie (Dec 30, 2011)

maybe as there is a spitfire Mk's group build coming up soon


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 30, 2011)

Cool! Anyway, what do these group builds consist of? Do I go meet up with other people and build something with them? Is there an age limit?


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2011)

Oskar the Pilot said:


> Cool! Anyway, what do these group builds consist of? Do I go meet up with other people and build something with them? Is there an age limit?


Anyone who wishes to participate simply starts a thread and starts to build to suit the theme of the GB, posting progress shots as you go, it don't matter if you are any good or not, participation is the name of the game first and foremost. 
If you need help or advice just ask or have something to share, then share it.... we are all at each others disposal to help or learn something new, it is a friendly atmosphere with no pressure.
We do have a judging process at the end of each build for those who finish simply as a formality to close out each Group build.

So please join in!


----------



## parsifal (Dec 30, 2011)

I hyave a question for the GB organisers. Can you get the sig badges for a particular build, after that build has ended? What I mean is you build the model as per the GB guidelines, but the time has ended???


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2011)

Only, if your model would be finished at 75% or more.


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 30, 2011)

Airframes said:


> And I will add: -
> Many people here are flyers, or have been, and many try to reproduce models, either for their families (some of whom are veterans, many of whom have passed away), or perhaps as mementoes, or just because they enjoy re-creating a certain part of history in miniature.
> Some are new to the 'aviation scene', some are 'old lags', some are experienced modellers, and some are brand-new to modelling.
> The Group Builds have realised a h*ll of a lot of research, sharing knowledge, sometimes unknown facts, and bringing to attention some fascinating facts.
> ...


Well said Terry


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 30, 2011)

I agree Glenn. Wonder what Dan (Lesofprimus) would have said.....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't try to find out ...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2011)

Parsifal, like Wurger said, you can still get the badge when the plane is almost done.

Oskar, get a model, start building and post some pictures or questions. Its a great time and when you have a problem, post a question and believe me it will be answered. Check the Group Build section of the Modelling area for GBs that are coming up or in progress. I'm sure there will be something that will include a Spit. And nobody who is a part of the GBs aren't 'stuck up' that they can't give a good answer. Everyone is very helpful. I only have one badge although it should be two but I didn't complete the Pacific entry.

Sorry you feel that way Deskpilot but it really isn't as you perceive. We're all butter fingers one model and Mr. Shepherds the next.


----------



## Torch (Dec 30, 2011)

If I attempted to do a build you guys would have to come up with a "LOSER" banner...


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2011)

So do you think it is easy to get a such banner? Requirements are at the highest level.


----------



## Torch (Dec 30, 2011)

Wurger if that was a response to my post, i meant that my build would be so bad I wouldnt deserve any of the warbird little pics, so a loser banner would have to be invented.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2011)

A bad effect doesn't mean a proper icon can't be given. Just you could receive worse note only.


----------



## Torch (Dec 30, 2011)

One of these days I'll give it shot, when I see the talent some of these guys have on this board it can be a bit intimidating, Funny when I was a kid I used to build them all the time,now it seems I don't have the time or the patience anymore.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 30, 2011)

Sometimes it is really funny to go back to the hobby. But you are right , the lack of the time and /or the patience can be the reason for giving it up.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> I agree Glenn. Wonder what Dan (Lesofprimus) would have said.....



It would have been interesting to say the least.
And Thor, as if I'm one to talk for I have not entered one yet, but if the notion strikes you, GO FOR IT!


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 30, 2011)

Torch said:


> One of these days I'll give it shot, when I see the talent some of these guys have on this board it can be a bit intimidating, Funny when I was a kid I used to build them all the time,now it seems I don't have the time or the patience anymore.


I've been building pretty constantly since I was a kid, but only started to get good at it when I was in my early 30s and subscribed to a modeling magazine and started learning the tricks. This forum is 10 times better than any modeling magazine because you get feedback from the other members. If you don't know how to do something just give a yell and you'll get bombed with help.
GIVE IT A TRY!


----------



## Deskpilot (Dec 30, 2011)

Airframes said:


> And I will add: -
> Many people here are flyers, or have been, and many try to reproduce models, either for their families (some of whom are veterans, many of whom have passed away), or perhaps as mementoes, or just because they enjoy re-creating a certain part of history in miniature.
> Some are new to the 'aviation scene', some are 'old lags', some are experienced modellers, and some are brand-new to modelling.
> The Group Builds have realised a h*ll of a lot of research, sharing knowledge, sometimes unknown facts, and bringing to attention some fascinating facts.
> ...



Each to his own Airfames, each to his own. I will switch them off as they hold no interest for me. It's not that I am against modellers, indeed I deeply admire _some_ of the more detailed models, especially RC that cost thousands of dollars/pounds, not that I'm into that either, but wouldn't you guys prefer to be reworking actual air-craft? Maybe some of you do, I don't know, but there must be more value to using your time and efforts than producing, or rather assembling, pieces of plastic.
I'm not having a go really, just trying to understand the need for ........................icons?


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't care about the icons to each their own but I'd much rather sweep around the real thing , especially since we have folks that live so close to the venues with real aircraft , I can appreciate that some of us have ailments that prevent doing that but so many young dudes are missing out on the real thing


----------



## ccheese (Dec 30, 2011)

BikerBabe said:


> Deskpilot: In that case, I'm sorely lacking.



Sic 'em Maria !!

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 30, 2011)

Deskpilot said:


> Each to his own Airfames, each to his own. I will switch them off as they hold no interest for me. It's not that I am against modellers, indeed I deeply admire _some_ of the more detailed models, especially RC that cost thousands of dollars/pounds, not that I'm into that either, but wouldn't you guys prefer to be reworking actual air-craft? Maybe some of you do, I don't know, but there must be more value to using your time and efforts than producing, or rather assembling, pieces of plastic.
> I'm not having a go really, just trying to understand the need for ........................icons?



Well it does not take a fricken genious to figure this one out. The cost of a model kit versus the cost of an authentic WW2 Aircraft that could be restored. I mean seriously?


----------



## T Bolt (Dec 31, 2011)

I totally agree David. If I had a few million lying around collecting dust, and a lot of spare time, I know I’d be restoring an old antique with wings. Most of us are working just to put food on the table, a roof over our heads, and hopefully enough saved so were not on the street when we're too old to work anymore, not to mention raising kids and everything that goes with that. It doesn’t take me months to complete a kit because I spend hundreds of hours on it. I spend a few stolen minutes every few days, if I can manage it. If some people that have the means to be able to play with the real thing don’t care for what we do that’s fine, but they don’t need to try to make us feel like Sh!t because we don’t or can’t, and express our love of aircraft by making scale models of them. _It’s just not called for!_ As a child we were taught that if you can’t say something nice, don’t say anything. I think that needs to be learned here. This is about as pissed as I’ve been since I’ve joined this forum, so I felt I had to say something, and now that I have, I won’t comment about it here again.


----------



## Oskar the Pilot (Dec 31, 2011)

Okay, that's good then. I'm already building an Airfix Spitfire Mk Va with my Dad, as I got it for Christmas. It might not be so good, as 1. It's my first model and 
2. I'm 11 years old


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2011)

Torch said:


> i meant that my build would be so bad I wouldnt deserve any of the warbird little pics, so a loser banner would have to be invented.



Wojtek could always come up with a crashed aircraft icon....

Loser Banner would be for persons who make stupid remarks....these occur from time to time....



Crimea_River said:


> I agree Glenn. Wonder what Dan (Lesofprimus) would have said.....



Was thinking the same thing....would have been Spectacularly colourful to say the least!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> Well it does not take a fricken genious to figure this one out. The cost of a model kit versus the cost of an authentic WW2 Aircraft that could be restored. I mean seriously?


I do not have a million , my bank balance is in 3 digits , I live like many pay to pay and up until recent events I earned my keep on warbirds by doing things that most find below them and it didn't cost a cent . How many talkers came up to volunteer only to find out that they couldn't work on the engines and the other menial tasks were just so below them.
I'm trying to recall how many models were donated of White 14 it was lots , and you can't tell the folks "look we've got 67 models already donated so take it home and do whatever" . 
Me personally I'll give some models a look because of subject matter but to see every piece you mount from 6 different directions with a pugdy thumb and chinese food menu its all to much for me .


----------



## Njaco (Dec 31, 2011)

another 2 cents to the mix. I started reading books about war when I was young. Then I became interested inbuilding a small replica of what I was reading about - tanks, airplanes, ships, etc. I built a respect for every aspect of war, from the soldiers to the machines. As I grew older I started to go to Airshows to get a personal perspective - as it was - on what I was interested in. Its because of all this during my life that I have a respect for those that fought. I can only guess that its many others like me who spend money on models and airshow tickets that keep musuems and the like going. Thats how I see my modelling over the years.

And its a hobby.

I'm not lucky enough to be a pilot, or to have served in a military capacity or to fix and maintain warbirds. I slog through my job and life with the only release from the stress being this forum and modelling.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> I do not have a million , my bank balance is in 3 digits , I live like many pay to pay and up until recent events I earned my keep on warbirds by doing things that most find below them and it didn't cost a cent . How many talkers came up to volunteer only to find out that they couldn't work on the engines and the other menial tasks were just so below them.



Then that's really sad. IMHO they've entirely missed the point, and they were there for themselves and not for the subject mater. Even if I was in a B-17 scrubbing sh*t out if it, you would not be able to wipe the grin off my face for weeks! I personaly would love to w.ork on a WW2 bird, and nothing would be below me


----------



## rochie (Dec 31, 2011)

Njaco said:


> And its a hobby.
> 
> I slog through my job and life with the only release from the stress being this forum and modelling.



couldn't agree more Njaco

but jeez guy's i didnt realise building a few models at the same time as others around the world to a very loose set of rules and the sticking up a small badge to show you've taken part would offend anybody so much !!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 31, 2011)

I want so many freakin' pictures at the bottom of my signature, there won't be any room for me to post anything. Some people might be agreeable to that  As for wasting my time gluing bits of plastic together, I have snow on the ground for 6 months. Those are called bad golf months. We have four seasons here...early winter,winter,late winter and next winter. I hate snow and this is my release. Rant over, you may proceed with your normal forum browsing.

Geo


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2011)

fubar57 said:


> I want so many freakin' pictures at the bottom of my signature, there won't be any room for me to post anything. Some people might be agreeable to that  As for wasting my time gluing bits of plastic together, I have snow on the ground for 6 months. Those are called bad golf months. We have four seasons here...early winter,winter,late winter and next winter. I hate snow and this is my release. Rant over, you may proceed with your normal forum browsing.
> 
> Geo


I'll have to show you some harsh winter one day lived north of 55 for more then a while as for the pictures on the bottom fill your boots


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 31, 2011)

"I'll have to show you some harsh winter one day lived north of 55 for more then a while as for the pictures on the bottom fill your boots"









No thanks 

Geo


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2011)

Man, I really need to move further north.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2011)

Deskpilot said:


> ....... but wouldn't you guys prefer to be reworking actual air-craft? Maybe some of you do, I don't know, but there must be more value to using your time and efforts than producing, or rather assembling, pieces of plastic.



Yes I would, but I, like 90% of my forum mates, don't live within a half hour drive of a museum or know a billionaire who owns a real warbird. I'd also like to drink 100 year old cognac instead of my regular VSOP. Apples and oranges.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2011)

fubar57 said:


> "I'll have to show you some harsh winter one day lived north of 55 for more then a while as for the pictures on the bottom fill your boots"
> View attachment 188386
> 
> View attachment 188387
> ...


and I'll raise you this, when I was in Labrador we got between 6-7 metres of snow a year but was to cold to use salt hence it was pure white


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool pic. Kinda reminds me of Stewart BC. They avg. over 18 ft, a year


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks like my driveway in New Brunswick in '02.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Looks like my driveway in New Brunswick in '02.


Lived on the Miramichi for a few they also got lots of snow but nothing like Labrador , had a BBQ on one New Years eve the BBQ melted through the snow and didn't see it again til June


----------



## Deskpilot (Dec 31, 2011)

Seems I've gotten under the skin of a few. Sorry about that but like I said, each to his own. For what it's worth, I've been privileged, I suppose, to have cleaned and marshalled the BBMF Spitfires and Hurricanes. Just love the sound of RR Merlins. 
I can't match any of your snow photos but as I wish you all a very happy new year, spare a thought for us having to endure 41 (105.8) degrees today.

HAPPY NEW YEAR every one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 31, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> and I'll raise you this, when I was in Labrador we got between 6-7 metres of snow a year but was to cold to use salt hence it was pure white



HOLY <BLEEP>!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 31, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> Lived on the Miramichi for a few they also got lots of snow but nothing like Labrador , had a BBQ on one New Years eve the BBQ melted through the snow and didn't see it again til June



 That'd be pretty funny (or annoying). Last year we got nailed, mostly overnight, nothing compared to the 6-7 metres but still about 5 feet. This year you can still see grass, which is really strange.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2012)

Deskpilot said:


> Since the subject has been raised, I'm going to stick my neck out. As a newbie to the site, I personally find them annoying. Seems like a pissing contest to me, who's got the biggest d**k.



Well if you are looking hard enough you won't find it far away. First warning. Second will get you a few moments in the Ether. Trust me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2012)

Deskpilot said:


> Since the subject has been raised, I'm going to stick my neck out. As a newbie to the site, I personally find them annoying. Seems like a pissing contest to me, who's got the biggest d**k.



A bit harsh don't you think.



Deskpilot said:


> Ebut there must be more value to using your time and efforts than producing, or rather assembling, pieces of plastic.



Its a hobby. Some people collect stamps, some build models.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 1, 2012)

I promise you that you will learn and retain more from building a single model than reading a single book. Don't knock it.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 1, 2012)

Matt308 said:


> I promise you that you will learn and retain more from building a single model than reading a single book. Don't knock it.


It is a very expensive hobby ,at least to much for my blood if it comes to learning about aviation its much cheaper finding and reading books about it , the last kit I built was a tamiya or hasegwa 1/48 Sabre in 434 squadron colours and it was a very pricey venture , by the time I bought the correct decals and proper shades it came to a fair packet and I didn't learn squat . I much prefer my collection of pre 39 die cast 1/48 fighters . P26 , F3f Hawker Fury etc they look better and are not quite as delicate


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2012)

I dunno Neil. You should see some of the prices for some good books lately. I can only dream about owning the JG 300 volumes.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 2, 2012)

Njaco said:


> I dunno Neil. You should see some of the prices for some good books lately. I can only dream about owning the JG 300 volumes.


I check out Goodwill and other stores like it and usually walk out with some cheap book usually snag 1 a week , if I want something specific its Ebay , it took me 2 years to get the last book I wanted for reasonable price. Amazon wanted 180 for Spitfire The Canadians Vol 1 , I got it on Ebay for 23. I'll toss in a couple of die cadt aircraft I've purchased for under $50 including shipping and guess what they appreciate as opposed to depreciate with plastic , for Xmas I was able to get a 1/48th Stearman in the same markings as the one the old boy used to work on , it was accurate enough for him as he noted that it even had the correct steel prop. I can't make them to the same standards in plastic for the same price


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2012)

I know what you mean! I usually get my books used from Amazon.com - much cheaper and sometimes I have to wait for the right price. I think its better than Ebay - no auction.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 2, 2012)

pbfoot said:


> I check out Goodwill and other stores like it and usually walk out with some cheap book usually snag 1 a week , if I want something specific its Ebay , it took me 2 years to get the last book I wanted for reasonable price. Amazon wanted 180 for Spitfire The Canadians Vol 1 , I got it on Ebay for 23. I'll toss in a couple of die cadt aircraft I've purchased for under $50 including shipping and guess what they appreciate as opposed to depreciate with plastic , for Xmas I was able to get a 1/48th Stearman in the same markings as the one the old boy used to work on , it was accurate enough for him as he noted that it even had the correct steel prop. I can't make them to the same standards in plastic for the same price



Yeah but Good Lord Almighty, those are models built for you!! And bloody well nice I might say. Dang!

I was only referring to the hands on experience. You don't have to paint, sand and decal them to have an whimsical experience with the subject of your modelling. I remember my first models ever built with my Dad at about age 4 or 5. To this day I recall the fascination of the shapes, forms and functions of various parts. You can't get this visceral appreciation of the planes from a book. Photos do not hold up to the physical experience (not necessarily the construction, but I can argue that side too). I defy anybody that claims otherwise.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 11, 2012)

Funny you should post a picture with a model of the P-26 pbfoot. Planes of Fame flew theirs on Saturday for the first time in at least 3 years. 
I have a video of it taxiing I need to get uploaded but I just found a video that PoF uploaded for now.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mrmYJfI9MY_

Standard Definition: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mrmYJfI9MY_

High Definition (720): 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mrmYJfI9MY_


Wheels


----------



## SamPZLP.7 (Feb 13, 2012)

Airframes said:


> And I will add: -
> Many people here are flyers, or have been, and many try to reproduce models, either for their families (some of whom are veterans, many of whom have passed away), or perhaps as mementoes, or just because they enjoy re-creating a certain part of history in miniature.
> Some are new to the 'aviation scene', some are 'old lags', some are experienced modellers, and some are brand-new to modelling.
> The Group Builds have realised a h*ll of a lot of research, sharing knowledge, sometimes unknown facts, and bringing to attention some fascinating facts.
> ...


I highly agree


----------



## Geedee (Feb 15, 2012)

Its a good job there isn't an icon for the 1 to 1 builds.....we'd never have enough room at home to build the complete thing so we'd never qualify


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 15, 2012)

I could always have an addition put onto my basement.


----------



## Geedee (Feb 15, 2012)

T Bolt said:


> I could always have an addition put onto my basement.



Thought you'd allready started mate !!!

Canadian Digs Out Basement Using Only Radio Controlled Scale Tractors and Trucks...Since 2005! - Carscoop

Actually....I think we'd need to insist on 1 to 1 scale sized 'Little pictures' and not the 1/72 jobbies that are currently used


----------



## T Bolt (Feb 15, 2012)

I thought I was looking at pictures form work for a second before I saw the water heater!
Gary, it's good to know that there are people out there that are crazier than us!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 15, 2012)

That basement mining with RC equipment is just fantastic! Oh man does that make me feel like a kid again. Great post!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 15, 2012)

What's this crazy thing? I have a Certificate to prove I'm not crazy. Oh! Hello nurse, time for my meds is it...?


----------

